# Need Suggestions on 8' Dish



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

At the vacation home I Installed a 8' C-Band back in 1984, the past 15 years using Direct TV.

This past weekend decided to light her up ! LOL got QVC and the Weather Channel ! Which I thought was funny since its coming in over FTA and they where trying to get another Penny out of DTV !
Anyway before I start cutting down tree's to get clearer signal in hopes to get ABC,CBS,NBC etc

Was looking at some receivers I guess I need to go digital and didn't see any with Motor control hookups behind the unit.

What is recommended for a old 8' mesh dish C-Band ?

My old receiver has RF remote control so I can change channels through out the home. Do the new ones do that ?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You sure you can even get any of those channels anymore?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

check lyngast.com for current status
yeah, you'll need digital receiver or sat card/USB for PC
to control big dishes you must keep your old analog receiver


----------



## Rickt1962 (Jul 17, 2012)

Well did more reading it looks like DVB-S2 is what I need for C-band and it looks like it has a RF remote and supports Media play back from a hard drive MKV or MP4 ! 

http://www.amazon.com/Skybox-Definition-dvb-s2-Receiver-Support/dp/B00APB3XF8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1401235588&sr=8-7&keywords=dvb+s2

So I guess I need to keep the old receiver and program it to move the dish for this box.

If I am reading it correctly it says it works with C-band or C/Ku lnb really didn't want to climb up the mountain side and change the LNB out so I hope I get enough channels with just the C-band

Channel list http://www.lyngsat.com/freetv/United-States.html


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Turning your vacation home into a living history museum ????


!rolling


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

nay, he will enjoy free sat TV in best quality


----------

